# Is there a fps max speed in michigan



## krause (Jul 25, 2005)

Yesterday a guy was telling about his new crossbow and that somebody told him in the state of michigan you can only hunt up to 350fps.I never heard nothing about a max speed.But if that is true does it for a bow?


----------



## Airoh (Jan 19, 2000)

350 fps applies to crossbow only.


----------



## fulldraw (Nov 20, 2002)

Hows the DNR going to know if you crossbow is to fast. Are they going to start caring around a chronograph.


----------



## Skinner 2 (Mar 19, 2004)

fulldraw said:


> Hows the DNR going to know if you crossbow is to fast. Are they going to start caring around a chronograph.


Well it has been stated they (DNR) will ticket people with crossbow that are factory rated over 350fps. So this now has nothing to do with the real arrow speed.

Skinner


----------



## Non Typical (Feb 17, 2009)

And of course we all know what a lawyer will say about that law when the first ticket will be issued, and the receiver has a slower than mfgs printed page of speed. The DNR *might* have a lawsuit that they might not win.


----------

